# Mark Holcomb's Alpha and Omega pickups



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 21, 2015)

http://youtu.be/UNzReBRLM3E


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)

> These incredible pickups Mark and I made will be available soon through the Seymour Duncan Custom Shop



I wonder if these will be $130 or $160?


----------



## isispelican (Jan 21, 2015)

they sound great, almost like you are hearing clean sound blended with the distorted one


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 21, 2015)

isispelican said:


> they sound great, almost like you are hearing clean sound blended with the distorted one



That has a lot to do with his axefx patch.


----------



## narad (Jan 21, 2015)

I dig. Sounds a lot like ViK-ups to be honest, which is a really good thing, and definitely prefer the demo sound over the other SD prog-oriented sets. I didn't catch - are they just 6-string sets for now?


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds pretty sweet. Thought it was kind of odd though how he was testing them through the axe-fx at one point. I know it's one of the best tube amp/amp simulators out now, but wouldn't you want to know how it's mostly going to respond through a real amp? Also the naming seems kind of backwards to me. When I think of pickups, I always think bridge first, then neck second. (i.e. Alpha first and Omega second)


----------



## TommyG (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd like to hear more raw guitar tones, but they do sound pretty mean...


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds good, although for the tone I go for, I'd feel safer going with Misha's pickup to get the job done for teh djent/brootz. Misha comes off as more into the really mean, aggressive tone.

The neck pickup sounds fantastic, wow.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool tones. Kind of remind me of the Dimarzio Titan in certain respects but sounds like it might be even a bit more clear with less low mid range (hard to tell since we don't know the settings that were being used). I wonder how similar these pickups are to Mark's Dimarzio's which were supposedly modified versions of D-Activators.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> Sounds pretty sweet. Thought it was kind of odd though how he was testing them through the axe-fx at one point. I know it's one of the best tube amp/amp simulators out now, but wouldn't you want to know how it's mostly going to respond through a real amp? Also the naming seems kind of backwards to me. When I think of pickups, I always think bridge first, then neck second. (i.e. Alpha first and Omega second)



Well Alpha is the more melodic album and Omega is darker sounding 

The neck being Alpha and the bridge being Omega makes sense to me. Mostly because Omega as a word sounds larger and more menacing (is that the right word?) than Alpha


----------



## Legion (Jan 22, 2015)

^I think the logic is more like this: Alpha and Omega refers to the Beginning and the End.

Omega -End -Destructive as all f*ck, therefore bridge because more aggressive tones/playing comes from the bridge pickup. Bridge tones generally described (in metal) as devastating, etc...

Alpha -Beginning -creative, not destructive, therefore, neck pickup. Neck tones are generally described as being dynamic, sweet, use much less gain, etc.

That's my logic anyway.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

^This is sort of what I was getting at in my head


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2015)

The name...I can see it now -

*Periphery IV: TITAN*


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm. I'm not normally a "signature" gear kind of guy but the neck pickup description sounds super interesting. I might even give up the aftermath I have in my PRS copies bridge if I like them enough.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Legion said:


> ^I think the logic is more like this: Alpha and Omega refers to the Beginning and the End.
> 
> Omega -End -Destructive as all f*ck, therefore bridge because more aggressive tones/playing comes from the bridge pickup. Bridge tones generally described (in metal) as devastating, etc...
> 
> ...



Makes a lot of sense to me. I was thinking more along the lines of Juggernaut - Omega is the darker and heavier of the two, so it makes sense that it would be the bridge.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder if these will be $130 or $160?



Custom Shop so going to guess $160


----------



## russmuller (Jan 23, 2015)

Man, this is how I wind up with $%&#. I'm totally satisfied with what I have now, but man... these pickups sure look neat! And that new Kiesel Vader looks legit! Maybe I should order a Vader and grab some of these pickups to throw in it, and.... <money disappears>


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 23, 2015)

These pickups sound great. I have been waiting for Duncan to release more ceramic-based neck pickups!


----------



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2015)

ASoC said:


> I tweeted Mr.Mraktacular of the need for him to get his own pups, and he responded with "Hold tight!"
> 
> Guys, I'm super hopeful



^I posted that October 8th, 2013 in the DiMarzio Titan thread. 

At least Mark eventually delivered


----------



## Legion (Jan 26, 2015)

There's no word on the B/M/T numbers on these, I take it?
Even if they are only very approximate, an approximate idea of what they will sound like is better than none at all...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 10, 2015)

SO this happened...


----------



## MattThePenguin (Feb 10, 2015)

The KM-7 looks great with uncovered pups honestly


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> The KM-7 looks great with uncovered pups honestly



I've always thought the same thing. I loved the non-covered prototypes and wish they stuck with them, but used the covered routes.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 11, 2015)

I would for sure consider the neck pup if it comes in a 7 or 8


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah that neck sounds tasty. I'm a big fan of fat & compressed neck pickups. The twangy, plucky ones never appeal that much unless I'm only using them for cleans. It's a must for cleans. But under gain, I want some attack yeah, but I love that searing Steve Vai/Jason Becker compressed madness. These two pickups are of really high interest.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 12, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Custom Shop so going to guess $160



I read on the SD forum that they will be $300 for the set but not sure how accurate that is


----------



## crg123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any word on these? I'd love to pickup that neck pickup.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm really interested to see the demos that people are going to put out when the pickups are finally released.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 1, 2016)

Sorry for the necro bump, but is the Alpha/Omega not available any more? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the custom shop at Seymour Duncan.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2016)

A lot of their Custom Shop signature stuff is limited run. Wouldn't be surprised if they're not selling them anymore but even if they're not, I guarantee they'll wind you a set identical spec if you wanted.


----------



## kentheterrible (May 1, 2016)

You can totally get them through the CS at $160 for 6 string per pup. Spoke with MJ on Friday. I'll have a set of them in 7 string to go with the pair in my Holcomb PRS. Such a nice sound. That neck pickup is just so fine...

MAJ, how do you like them in your 7? How do you think they stack up the BKP Juggs?


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2016)

kentheterrible said:


> You can totally get them through the CS at $160 for 6 string per pup. Spoke with MJ on Friday. I'll have a set of them in 7 string to go with the pair in my Holcomb PRS. Such a nice sound. That neck pickup is just so fine...
> 
> MAJ, how do you like them in your 7? *How do you think they stack up the BKP Juggs?*



THIS /\ I would love someone to do a proper "djent" pickup test.

BKP Jug/Aftermath, Dimarzio Titan, These Duncans, Nazgul, Pegasus. Same guitar, same axe fx/kemper patch, no post processing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 1, 2016)

If SD release the alpha/omega's as regular production models then they can take my money.


----------



## bnzboy (May 3, 2016)

this pickup set is a kickass combo. I didn't get a chance to try them on any other guitars but with PRS Holcomb these pickups will slap you in the face with tones


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 12, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> SO this happened...



How'd I miss that lambo orange with the 7 string pickups.. are those Custom Shop Alpha Omega 7s?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 16, 2016)

kentheterrible said:


> You can totally get them through the CS at $160 for 6 string per pup. Spoke with MJ on Friday. I'll have a set of them in 7 string to go with the pair in my Holcomb PRS. Such a nice sound. That neck pickup is just so fine...
> 
> MAJ, how do you like them in your 7? How do you think they stack up the BKP Juggs?



These aren't mine; they were on Keith Merrow's page. They've gotta be different than Juggs, but judging from hearing them in one of Mark's PRS 7s live, they are badass.



Grindspine said:


> How'd I miss that lambo orange with the 7 string pickups.. are those Custom Shop Alpha Omega 7s?



Gotta be. You can't order 7s for that set outside the custom shop. I really want to run a set and compare them to the custom AV Black Winter 7 I have.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's a diverse demo of the set done by Wes Hauch. It's more for the pedals, but you get a decent taste of what they can do. I'd love to hear more on the low end. Just might have to get these when I make it back stateside.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 16, 2016)

And why the hell not throw the rest of the good demos up:







Who the hell is this guy? 




Now that they are going to production and will be in the SE Sig Mark and PRS developed, it should be easier to get. June/July time frame. 7 strang versions will still have to be custom shop (for now...).


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 23, 2016)

You can order these still from the custom shop. I just received my custom shop f-spaced version of the Omega and it's a winner. Really like it.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 23, 2016)

kentheterrible said:


> You can totally get them through the CS at $160 for 6 string per pup. Spoke with MJ on Friday. I'll have a set of them in 7 string to go with the pair in my Holcomb PRS. Such a nice sound. That neck pickup is just so fine...



I've got set 172 of the original 200 in my PRS P24. I would really like to get a 7 stringer set for my Prestige RGD as well.



FourT6and2 said:


> You can order these still from the custom shop. I just received my custom shop f-spaced version of the Omega and it's a winner. Really like it.



I seriously wonder why all bridge humbuckers aren't trembucker. I rarely see guitars with string spacing below 50 mm at the bridge any more. In my P24, the strings go over the outside of the outside allen screws on the Omega, but I don't have any volume drop on those strings and it isn't too much of an aesthetic issue since the poles and bobbins are black.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 23, 2016)

I need an 8 string version of these so bad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 24, 2016)

Definitely interested in the Alpha - not 100% sold on the Omega just yet. I've been meaning to try more Duncans instead of my usual choice of Bareknuckles, so this might be an interesting swap to do in the near future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need an 8 string version of these so bad.



SD Custom Shop will do it for you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SD Custom Shop will do it for you.



I've already emailed them, just waiting on a response.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 24, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've already emailed them, just waiting on a response.



You don't email them. You fill out a quote form on their website. I did that and got a confirmation/response the same day. Pickup arrived 7 weeks later.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 24, 2016)

FourT6and2 said:


> You don't email them. You fill out a quote form on their website. I did that and got a confirmation/response the same day. Pickup arrived 7 weeks later.








I did all that, guess I should have clarified


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 25, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I did all that, guess I should have clarified



Weird. I never got an email like that. I put in the specs I wanted. Paid online. And got an order confirmation + receipt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2016)

Call them? Seems like it would be quicker.


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder if the fact that these are custom shop only are a new marketing/business idea that Seymour Duncan is exploring. It would make a lot of sense and be a clever move, it would give the custom shop a wider fan base, allow for higher pricing and give the pickups a sense of boutique/exclusivity, as they are not available as easily and at normal prices.


----------



## narad (Sep 27, 2016)

There's been dozens if not hundreds of pickups that have been custom shop only for decades...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 28, 2016)

Welp just got this message, guess I'm going to have to wait until they make these production models ;_;


----------



## nistley (Sep 29, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Welp just got this message, guess I'm going to have to wait until they make these production models ;_;



So, it turns out the Custom Shop does not actually make custom pickups? That's interesting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 29, 2016)

nistley said:


> So, it turns out the Custom Shop does not actually make custom pickups? That's interesting.



yeah I was pretty disappointed since I thought they could wind me something pretty similar. Would have been nice to have them for an 8 string...


----------



## chassless (Sep 29, 2016)

^ you could have described the pickups you want. tell them to start from there, and then say what tweaks you want. i think that could work


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 29, 2016)

chassless said:


> ^ you could have described the pickups you want. tell them to start from there, and then say what tweaks you want. i think that could work



I did that actually. I told them I "wanted the Alpha/Omega set basically but in an 8 string active mount or as close as they could get me to that sound" Meh it's not a big deal since I'm looking into the SFTY3-8 from instrumental pickups now.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 29, 2016)

They've been dragging their heels regarding the Alpha/Omega set as a production model. I got a goofy answer as well, which was odd, but they did say they could make them in a 7. Now that they exist in the PRS with active mounts I don't understand the problem. This is the first time the custom shop has been acting odd. 

The same person, Arwin, claimed that they don't make them in 7 string at first. I had to correct him saying that several other artists have them as well as Mark, and there was a set wound for a Vik FF 7, with the paperwork. The reply following was that they could make something based on those specs. I need to try to get ahold of Derek Duncan directly, because I'm not sure if this guy doesn't know what's up, or they changed their policy.


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 2, 2016)

Just call and ask for MJ. She'll give ya the lowdown, this other guy sounds like a noob.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 7, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> Just call and ask for MJ. She'll give ya the lowdown, this other guy sounds like a noob.



 Exactly.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, MJ made my Omega Trembucker. Came out nice.


----------

